# Cat In Cage = Guilty Feelings



## Peacock (Apr 12, 2006)

Let me start off by saying this: if you don't like cats, please don't reply. 

I do love cats. They are wonderful companions, as long as their instincts are respected and your lifestyle suits theirs. Same could be said for any pet.

DH and I have had cats for a long time - gosh, it's been 18 years since we adopted our first. For most of that time we've had a population of 4. So we understand that cats can have behavioral and health problems that result in some stinky, disgusting stuff. Usually just takes a vet visit and some medication, and at worst, a little remodeling.  Point is, the occasional issue with inappropriate elimination is something you have to deal with when you keep 4 cats inside your home (where they are safe and do not annoy the neighbors.)

If you haven't been paying attention, my mom died in December. We inherited her cat. Her cat is 16 years old. She is not socializing well with our others. For the past several months she has been living in our bathroom, the one off DH's and my bedroom. She never (well, rarely) left that room. We put a litter box, food and water, and a little pink fluffy bed in there. So in the best scenario, we've had to put up with litter box stink in our bedroom and cat litter crumbs on the bathroom floor, which isn't fun when you've got wet feet from the shower. 

Unfortunately, that isn't the worst of it. This cat pees on the floor (at least the bathroom floor is vinyl), on any towels or clothing left on the floor (you leave them there for 5 minutes, she will "visit" them) and on bath mats. A couple weeks ago she started peeing on *the bathroom counter* of all places. And in the bathroom sink. And today she peed on a plastic grocery bag I'd left on the floor by the sink, which held some paper towels I'd used to clean up after her the day before. And today she peed on her little pink bed. 

She's 16. She's old. The vet says he could run a bunch of tests to determine what meds she might need - thyroid, maybe - but she is 16! She could live a couple months or a couple years, who knows? I can't justify spending $500 or more on tests for a 16 year old cat. Yet she is not in any pain or suffering, as much as we can tell. She still comes around for attention and purrs, still eats well, etc. But she's weird, she'll sit in the corner and stare at the wall. 

I think the elevator doesn't quite go all the way to the top, but I can't bring myself to put her down if she isn't suffering. And she is my mom's cat, for heaven's sake. Mom left me some money and some stuff -- money that is paying for my college - I'd be awfully shallow if I didn't take care of the burdens of that inheritance as well, wouldn't I? 

But OMG, I am so sick of having everything stink of cat pee. Once recently she came out into our bedroom and peed on a basket of clean laundry. She's peed in my closet, in a box of tote bags, some of which were not machine washable and had to be tossed out. 

The vet suggested putting her in a cage. Said he, himself had a cat who had some disease I can't remember - cat was healthy and affectionate, but due to this illness could not be trusted to eliminate in the right place. So this cat had been living for years in a big cage, coming out to play and get attention while supervised, then going back. I set her up with a big dog cage, litter box, food, water, and a towel to sleep on while I wash that bed she peed on. But I feel terribly guilty. (sigh) A cat in a cage? 

What would you do? Can you think of a better alternative? Or is this it?


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

I am assuming that the vet has checked for the obvious, that the cat has a bladder infection or urinary crystals?

My mother's cat, Molly, (Short for "Tamale", which was what I swore I was going to turn her into when she was a kitten) had severe problems with inappropriate elimination.

First check found that she had had a long term bladder infection. Imagine having a bladder infection for a YEAR! So anitbiotics, which solved the problem for a while.

But she had recurring bladder infections. Every time she'd get one, it was inappropriate elimination, followed by a trip to the vet, followed by antibiotics.

Could NOT figure out why she kept getting the things.

Then we read some studies.....seems that cats originally evolved as desert animals and have a low thirst drive. They simply do not drink enough to keep them properly hydrated.

So, we switched her to wet food, got her a MUCH bigger litter box where she could turn around very easily....and that solved everything.

As for the cat staring off into space and seeming a cog or two off time....it is possible that she is also grieving for the loss of the lady that had been her companion and had loved her all of her life. She has lost everything she has ever known: her home, her life, her loving companion....and has been taken someplace strange that is utterly different from everything that she has ever become accustomed to. It is a lot as if someone suddenly took you and put you in a new house right after you have lost a husband...in the middle of Zimbabwe.

A top-opening litter box will cut down immensely on the amount of litter scattered all over the floor. Especially if you also have carpet on the top.

Peace,
Caliann


----------



## wombatcat (Mar 29, 2005)

We currently have 10 indoor cats, and I can definitely relate to what you are going through. One of our cats is 15 and has a feline version of cerebral palsy. The younger cats think it's very funny to make her fall down. :flame:
Because of that, she stopped using the litter box, as every time she was trying to use it, she was getting beat up. So she just started to go wherever. And did I mention that she has chronic runny diarrhea? Um, well, she does. Pretty frustrating, for sure.

What I did was try to figure out the causes of the situation. First off, the perpetrators (two of them) were confined to our bedroom (yes, with a litter box in the attached bathroom :hand then when she still was not being consistent, I decided to change her food and when I had tried numerous foods, one from the vet's office finally caused things to get a little more solid, and then the problem was solved, thank goodness. I don't know what I'd have done otherwise, as she is pretty healthy still.

Anyhow, what I think you should do is, first off, to the best of your knowledge, was kitty doing these things when she lived at your mom's house? If she was, then it might not be fixable. If she wasn't, maybe you can figure out what has changed and what sets it off. Maybe she doesn't like the cat litter? How about the type of litter box? Are the other cats ok with her?

I have kept a cat in a cage for a brief time. DH came home with an unspayed female kitten and an unneutered male cat, and while they were waiting to have their little operations, the kitten was in a cage, because the male seemed to think she was "old enough", if you know what I mean.....
Anyhow, I also hated having her in the cage, and found it to be extremely tough to keep clean. A lot tougher than the bathroom, IMHO.

So I tend to think that based on the possibility that the problem might be permanent, and the possibility that a 16 year old cat may not have too much time left, I'd opt for the bathroom.

BTW, the vet DID check her for a urinary infection/stones, right? That's simple to diagnose and simple to cure, so if he didn't, that might be one test you might want to have done.....and if you have a little more money, I'd probably have her kidneys checked, too, just to know what the status is there. Most elderly cats have some degree of kidney failure, and if it's bad enough, that could be the cause of the problem, and your approach might be different.....

I hope this helps, I can certainly empathize with your situation!


----------



## jen74145 (Oct 31, 2006)

Edayna, I don't know what to tell you. I would have her checked for infection/stones, and if her food has fish in it, change it. Also, if you're so inclined, there are pants intended for pets with such issues so she can be out a bit more without you having to be glued to her. 

I'd try a Feliway plugin too; certainly wouldn't hurt.


----------



## Peacock (Apr 12, 2006)

I absolutely do empathize with our old gal's grieving for my mom. She lived in mom's condo for about 4 months all alone, with just us stopping by 2-3 times a week to make sure she was fed, watered and litter scooped - and even then, she usually stayed in the closet. We tried to spend time with her when we did stop by. This cat wasn't very sociable before, but loneliness seems to have made her friendlier.

Yes, she was peeing outside the box before we took her in. Mom was very upset about this; she put down disposable pads in front of the litter box for the cat to pee on . Cat would poo in the box, but pee just outside it. We took her to a very nice vet about 3 months ago - he said as far as he could tell, without expensive tests, she was healthy enough, just a little anemic. She eats very well and drinks quite a bit too. I don't think it has anything to do with that.

Actually now I am having that problem with my other cats too! GRRRR!!!!! 

What gets me is that she would pee on the bathroom counter. That was just bizarre.


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

Is she a large cat? Is her litter box the kind with a top on it?

If so, try taking the top off of the litter box.

The other cats will go where they smell feline urine and/or feces. Get some of the pet protein remover from your local pet conglomerate.

I would also suggest the Feliway....for $20, it is worth a shot.

Peace,
Caliann


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Our 17/18 year old cat has been known to pee on the kitchen counter! He has kidney failure and, while he doesn't seem to be in pain, he will no longer use a litter box. He will pee on clothing, get in the laundry basket and pee, etc. just like your mom's cat. One of the signs of kidney failure is anemia. Definitely get her off food with fish in it and make sure she always has clean fresh water to drink. 

Personally, I don't see there being much difference in keeping her in a large cage or keeping her in a small bathroom! At such an advanced age, she probably spends most of her time sleeping anyway, right?

Our oldest cat lived to be 23 years old! She used the litter box up until a few days before we had to put her to sleep. I honestly think your mom's cat has some type of illness/disorder. Good luck!


----------



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

I think it will be ok, Edayna. The cat is not terribly active at that age (they sleep 75 percent of the time anyway) and you are supplying it with all the comforts and necessities that it needs to be happy. As long as you do let her out once in a while for a little human companionship and exercise, I don't think there is anything to feel guilty about.

Personally, I think you deserve a medal! It takes a very special person to put up with the kind of situation you describe and not get rid of the cat. You truly must have a heart of gold. 

Obviously, the kitty is having a real hard time adapting to new surroundings. Because of it's age, that is understandable. I'm sure that it misses your mother too. Since cats cannot tell us when they are unhappy, sometimes peeing on things is the only alternative. Sadly, there is nothing you can do to help your kitty understand what is going on. 

I would keep an eye on her to make certain that she does not appear ill and just keep her in the cage most of the time, taking her out when she can be supervised. Talk to her when you are in the room, and maybe pet her a liitle or give her a treat so that she knows that you care. Otherwise, I think she'll be ok.


donsgal


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

*ponders* If you DO decide to keep her in a cage, you can get one of those large, parrot cages they sell used all over the place, and put a shelf in it with her bed on it so she has lots of room....and then you can put the cage in the most-used room of the house, maybe next to a window where she can catch a sunbeam....and she would be more of a part of the family.

That way, she is not "forgotten", she can watch all the comings and goings of the house, and she can become more used to the other kitties without them being able to pick on her.

Peace,
Caliann


----------



## Songbird (Apr 2, 2006)

I think she will do fine in the cage as long as she is let out often and can see and interact with others while she's in it. I think she either has some kind of kidney problem or is grieving intensely or both. Apparently, she is not howling to get out of the cage is she? That's what would make it rough.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Poor old girl (not you, the cat)
All her life (i am guessing here) she lived with one person..they had their routines etc. now she is in a strange place with other foul beasts (cats) She is old and miserable.
I am not discrediting the chance of illness.. it is also quite possible, but I feel it is more of an unhappiness issue. 
I have an old cat.. she is 15 and she is happiest when she is just left alone. She has two rooms she hangs out in and that is all she wants. Give her more than that and she pees. So she lives in the computer room and laundry rooms..sleeps in the windows and is content. She is the only animal in the house. When she was younger she didn't mind other cats or dogs, but now that she is old.. she hates them all.


A testimony to feline stubborness and the delicacy of the pysches...
She came from the flatlands... lived 10 years in the flat lands and was outside all the time and a great hunter etc.. We moved to the mountains and she didn't leave the house for 5 years! Would go to the porch (and this was 2 different houses) look outside.. yowl and go back in. She never set her whole body out of the house. She began to look like she was going to die.. thin, frail, weird acting..
We moved back to the flatlands.... she hangs outside quite often....has put on weight, shiny fur, happy.
Cats like what they like.. mess with that and you will pay!


----------



## bluesky (Mar 22, 2008)

When DH and I got married we each had an older cat. His - Mickey - developed diabetes and started peeing everywhere, sticky, sugary urine. We gave her insulin and spent tons at the vet and she still rarely used the litter box, probably due to kidney issues from the diabetes. We caged her for the last few months of her life. We gave her lots of attention and affection and she was fine until the diabetes got her at age 15.

We ended up with the same peeing problem with my girl and good friend Grandma Katey and we caged her too. Same story - lots of attention and affection and supervised time out of the cage and she did just fine until she died in Dh's arms at age 14. 

So, in my experience, caging is fine as long as they have plenty of supervised time out and lots of attention. Better to cage than to get mad at the cat and have all that yuck to clean up!!!


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

As someone who has had cats for well over 30 years and currently has 4 of them. I gotta say, there comes a point when you say enough is enough. I look at the quality of life of an animal and decide from there. 16 is a long life. Its about 14 years longer than an average stray cat lives and longer than average for an inside cat. I would say, if you've tried everything else (within reason) I would say its time.

I had a cat with diabetes I kept alive til he was 15 giving insulin shots twice daily, but when it was obvious that his quality of life was getting worse and worse and no chance of getting better, it was time to make the hard choice - done out of love. I held him in my arms, scratching behind his ear and talking gently to him while the vet put him to sleep. Did I feel bad? yes, but then 2 months later got 2 kittens and over the next year 2 more showed up on our doorstep so now we have 4.


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

I love cats. I really, really love cats. I would have this one put to sleep. She's definitely miserable, possibly sick, and she's making your house unsanitary and smelly. 

I feel that animals have a purpose. My chickens give me eggs. When they stop giving me eggs, I butcher and eat them. My pets (cats and dogs) make me happy. When they stop making me happy, I euthanize or re-home them depending on the circumstances. I may be exactly where you are in a month's time. My dh's grandmother is dying of cancer and I've been asked to take her two cats after she passes because I'm the only cat-person in the family. I don't give you this advice glibly.

I've only had to get rid of one cat in all the time I've had them. I had my first child and the cat kept peeing on everything baby related. He peed in the carseat. He peed in the crib. When he peed on me and my baby while we were nursing in bed, I had reached my level of tolerance. I got rid of him. 

I realize that you may feel you have to keep the cat because it was your mother's. If you just can't bring yourself to put it down, a large cage seems the best answer. Honestly, though, I don't think your mother would want you to have to deal with this mess.

I'm sorry for your loss,

RedTartan


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

._..but I can't bring myself to put her down if she isn't suffering. And she is my mom's cat, for heaven's sake. Mom left me some money and some stuff -- money that is paying for my college - I'd be awfully shallow if I didn't take care of the burdens of that inheritance as well, wouldn't I?....
_

I, personally, do not think that it would be shallow if you made the choice to put this cat down. You have obviously made every effort to help her adjust, but an aged animal, who may have any number of issues, who cannot adjust to her new situation is more miserable than if she were actually terribly ill. I can't imagine a loving mother of any kind thinking that you would be expected to do more than you've already done. Nor can I imagine your mother wanting her pet to live with the issues that you've laid out. Guilty responsibility that is making everyone miserable, in my opinion only, would make it hard, I'm sure, but the weighing and balancing all things should come into play. 

An animal displaying the things that you've shared IS suffering, as are the people involved.

I live on a farm where we sometimes make some hard choices. Pets don't fall outside the bounds of that. I firmly believe when it comes to these matters, that you know in your heart when it's time.

I wish you luck with your decision.
dawn

ps. I AM a cat lover, with two beloved house cats and 3 'barn cats' and currently 3 pretty little kittens.


----------



## Beaners (Feb 23, 2005)

Well, we have four cats too so I hope I have some qualification to answer this. My grandfather's cat is an ancient thing, somewhere between 17 and 20, she is an American Curl and weighs 5 lbs soaking wet even with her long hair. She will pee on ANYTHING. Plastic and newspapers are a favorite. You can't leave anything within her reach. She will also pee on laundry. But she knows better, if you catch her about to perform "the act" she will stop without going. So it isn't a "I have to go right now" kind of thing.

Do you ever catch this cat in the act, or are you only finding the messes afterwards? It could just be something that the cat has been doing for so long that it doesn't care anymore. I know that no matter what you decide it won't be easy. We had a litterbox in a bathroom for about a year once, and I have had to keep cats separated because they wouldn't make friends.

Does the vet think that the cage will help the cat pee in the litterbox, or just limit the extent of the damage it causes?

Kayleigh


----------



## themamahen (Jun 26, 2005)

Edayna, 

This cat probably feels insecure and she can smell those other cats. she is simply marking her territory. 
my neighbors cat just passed and she was 23 years old. 

We have brought home many kitties in need and the newer ones will not use the same one as my boys especially if new kitty is female. spay/neuter helps but they can still smell each other. 

I would not keep a cat in a cage. that just sounds cruel, if she does pee everywhere i would try putting those things in the same room with her enclose her in the bathroom with them for a bit so she will know that is HER territory. move the litter box to the same corner she goes in, and wash everything with vinegar she has went on it will help neutralize that smell. 

hope it all works out for you, 
kim


----------



## Beaners (Feb 23, 2005)

Hmmm...just a thought. Could you possibly put something like a plastic bag or a scrap of towel IN the litter box?

Kayleigh


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

It maybe time to put kitty down. Is it healthy otherwise. If so spending a few extra bucks to buy a low ash feed MIGHT help but once ours started 'forgetting where the litter box was' they were always in such bad shape the best thing was to put all of us out of our misery. After all what kind of life is to be locked in a small room all alone 24/7?


----------



## pickapeppa (Jan 1, 2005)

Your mother would also not like to see you run out of your own house, or miserable living in it due to her cat.

I've had to cage one of mine outside. He caused problems like what you're having inside (which we're going to have to replace some carpeting as a result) frequently, he wouldn't cover his poops in the litter box (which stunk up the whole house), and he followed me around all day, everyday, meowing for whatever.

After putting up with this for the last three or four years, I've decided I'm not going to be run out of my house for any animal. When it gets so bad I can't stand living in my own home, one of us has to go, and it's not going to be me. Sorry. He doesn't pay the bills, right?

It was time for some retraining on his part. He was outside in the dog pen for two days where I brought him his food at set times. If he ran out, too bad. He's getting fed at set times, no matter what. Once I let him out, if he followed me around meowing, he went back in the cage. If he came to the windows meowing, he got sprayed with water through the window. If he meowed incessantly in the cage while I was outside near it, he got sprayed with the hose. 

It sounds harsh, and it is, but he has to learn his place in this household, and I need to reassert my own. I do not live simply to serve his needs and wants, which is obviously the way he's seeing things.

He's learning, and rarely meows when he comes to the windows anymore. He still hasn't gotten the message that food comes twice a day, dry in the morning and chicken livers in the evening. He will come to the door and meow for his chicken livers if I'm a little slow getting out there. But we know how to solve that problem now.

If he takes too long to get the message, I'll kick it up and notch and put some vinegar in the spray bottle. He may be giving me the evil eye, but I wouldn't know, cause I'm not going to look and find out. If I do, I might cave in, just for a few moments, and then we'll have to start all over again.

We will also be building an outside cat house for him to enjoy during the colder months, if he survives that long. He's ancient for a cat - 15+, and likely won't last very much longer. But he's surprised me this long, he just might. But he's not coming back in this house. I don't allow my kids or guests to soil and wet the carpeting. Why should I allow an old, incorrigible house pet that privilege. 

Yuck.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

sewsilly said:


> ._..but I can't bring myself to put her down if she isn't suffering. And she is my mom's cat, for heaven's sake. Mom left me some money and some stuff -- money that is paying for my college - I'd be awfully shallow if I didn't take care of the burdens of that inheritance as well, wouldn't I?....
> _
> 
> I, personally, do not think that it would be shallow if you made the choice to put this cat down. You have obviously made every effort to help her adjust, but an aged animal, who may have any number of issues, who cannot adjust to her new situation is more miserable than if she were actually terribly ill. I can't imagine a loving mother of any kind thinking that you would be expected to do more than you've already done. Nor can I imagine your mother wanting her pet to live with the issues that you've laid out. Guilty responsibility that is making everyone miserable, in my opinion only, would make it hard, I'm sure, but the weighing and balancing all things should come into play.
> ...


Sadly, I have to agree! Maybe it's time...


----------



## paulaswolfpack (May 22, 2006)

I have a cat also that was peeing everywhere but in the box I was told by someone on here
to get two boxes and that did the job.
she now poops in one and pees in the other good luck,Paula


----------



## Sparticle (Nov 1, 2004)

paulaswolfpack said:


> I have a cat also that was peeing everywhere but in the box I was told by someone on here
> to get two boxes and that did the job.
> she now poops in one and pees in the other good luck,Paula


I have 6 cats so that would never work for me, but wow what a good idea if I ever get down to 1. I didn't have time to read all the responses, but i had a cat that was doing that recently and we found out he had a urinary infection. He was trying to "show" us somethign was wrong I guess. He peed on one of our lounge chairs so much, it had to get moved to the back porch while it waits for it's final home. right now the cats are loving laying on it so much out there, we've kind of just let them have it. So anyway, he had to go on a low ash diet and he just doesn't stay in the house unsupervised till i can trust him again. He sleeps in the garage with the pig and comes in at night when we are eating dinner and sitting down for a few minutes. 

I can understand with it being an old cat, maybe it can't go outside. It seems like you have done the best you can and if the cat is inactive and you do let it out supervised as much as you can, then sometimes you just have to do what you have to do. The kitty is lucky to have someone really trying to figure out a way for it to have the best life possible. good luck.


----------



## Bonnie L (May 11, 2002)

Cat lover & "mom" to too many cats over the years to count chiming in. We've had a couple of cats with issues. But we've been able to keep them outside. (But what is it with towels? We had an elderly female who would pee in the towels if she got in the laundry room.) The eldest & most decrepit gets to live in the house most the time. By then, they sleep 99% of the time! 

My sister kept her 2 cats in a small greenhouse. The male sprayed so couldn't be in the house & she didn't like them to run free because she didn't want them in cat fights, get chewed up by a dog, or get hit by a car. I always thought that was a lousy life for a cat. Of course, we have no traffic where we live now. We did lose a few cats to cars at our last home. 

It's hard to know when an animal, especially a cat, is suffering emotionally, but I think your kitty might be.


----------



## Shepherd (Jan 23, 2005)

CaliannG said:


> As for the cat staring off into space and seeming a cog or two off time....it is possible that she is also grieving for the loss of the lady that had been her companion and had loved her all of her life. She has lost everything she has ever known: her home, her life, her loving companion....and has been taken someplace strange that is utterly different from everything that she has ever become accustomed to. It is a lot as if someone suddenly took you and put you in a new house right after you have lost a husband...in the middle of Zimbabwe.


I agree with this completely, and I'd add she also has been moved into a strange household with all kinds of activity and several strange cats that don't want her around, so she's even more miserable. It takes a long time for them to 'blend' and sometimes that doesn't work.

You said she poops in the litter box but tends to pee outside of it. Try a 2nd litter box for her and see if the problem goes away. If it doesn't, you may also want to try a different type of litter if the urine scent is strong. I use a scooping litter that's scented and says "for multiple cats". If she's meticulous, her potty litter box may need to be cleaned daily so she'll continue to use it. 

I truly believe she's grieving badly for your mother (as you are). Bless you for caring for your mother's kitty. 

Oh and a tip to help is take a paper towel and soak up some of the urine, then put part of it in the litter box you want the cat to use.


----------



## Tervetuloa (May 2, 2007)

I may be reiterating what others have said, so for that I apologize. I don't have time to read all the responses right now.

A lot of cats don't like covered litter boxes. Also, is the litter box old? If there are scratches or deep grooves in the litter box, it could be giving off an aroma that she doesn't like or makes her feel unclean to use the box. I clean my cat's litter box twice a day because he has this same problem. I use a litter called Cat Attract that is supposedly guaranteed to make your cat use the litter box. The day that I brought home the 2 extra large sized, topless litter boxes and new cat litter, I used Anti-Icky Poo on every pee spot in the house. He hasn't peed in those spots since and I think he's using his litter box exclusively. AIP works better than Nature's Miracle for me. http://www.amazon.com/ANTI-ICKY-POO...4?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1210377703&sr=8-4

This is the cage I built for my other cat who is very old and loves to pee on towels, laundry, stuffed animals and other soft objects. http://tazthecat.net/catcage/
I let him out several times a day, but he wears his kitty diaper. 

HTH!


----------



## Peacock (Apr 12, 2006)

I love that cat cage!

Actually her litter box is brand new, we specifically bought one with high sides because she'd been going halfway in and sort of "forgetting" that the rear half was still hanging out! She has no problem getting around, she's still very agile for her age. 

She doesn't seem *too* unhappy in the cage. I let her out, supervised, for a while tonight while I cleaned her box. As expected, she had peed on the towel I left in there for her to sleep on but then she was curled up on top of it anyway, so naturally, kitty doesn't smell very nice right now. She is using the box too, though. Well, time will tell.

Thanks everyone for the sensitive and thoughtful advice.


----------



## Mare Owner (Feb 20, 2008)

I haven't read all the replies, so apologies if this is a repeat of someone else's post.

Have you considered consulting an animal communicator? The couple I know charge between $50 and $75 and will do phone consultations. I know others have had success with this, and I have consulted with them also (for a lost pet).

A cage is certainly worth a try. IF IT WERE ME, and the cage doesn't work, I would consider euthanasia. The cat's had a long healthy life, and clearly isn't well right now (either physically or mentally). It has to be a big stress on the cat to lose it's owner and be moved.

Sorry for your loss of your Mom. And IMO, she probably wouldn't want to see you suffering thru all the trials with her pet's distress. Do what you can, and when you have, it's okay to let go.


----------



## RandB (Aug 13, 2002)

I just wanted to add here, I had an older cat that started doing the same type of things, peeing on the bed, etc. It turned out her kidneys were failing. You won't see any signs of it, until kidney function is almost completely gone, and when that happens, they can't control the urine anymore. It just comes out, wherever they happen to be. Our vet did a blood test that told her kidneys were gone. This could be the problem with your cat. Hope things work out.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

no going in the house! All ours live past 20 but they go outside permanently when old. We do have a nice heated house for them and they seem happy. They just come inside for short visits.


----------



## trappmountain (Jun 22, 2005)

edayna said:


> I absolutely do empathize with our old gal's grieving for my mom. She lived in mom's condo for about 4 months all alone, with just us stopping by 2-3 times a week to make sure she was fed, watered and litter scooped - and even then, she usually stayed in the closet. We tried to spend time with her when we did stop by. This cat wasn't very sociable before, but loneliness seems to have made her friendlier.
> 
> Yes, she was peeing outside the box before we took her in. Mom was very upset about this; she put down disposable pads in front of the litter box for the cat to pee on . Cat would poo in the box, but pee just outside it. We took her to a very nice vet about 3 months ago - he said as far as he could tell, without expensive tests, she was healthy enough, just a little anemic. She eats very well and drinks quite a bit too. I don't think it has anything to do with that.
> 
> ...



Is she still pooing in the box and peeing outside of it?

The reason I ask is I had to littlerboxes side by side when I had multiple cats in the house. They would use 1 to pee in and 1 to poo. You could try it. It sure wouldn't hurt


----------



## pickapeppa (Jan 1, 2005)

trappmountain said:


> Is she still pooing in the box and peeing outside of it?
> 
> The reason I ask is I had to littlerboxes side by side when I had multiple cats in the house. They would use 1 to pee in and 1 to poo. You could try it. It sure wouldn't hurt


I had no idea they might be wanting two boxes. Maybe this is worth a try.


----------

